# smach the pinguin



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2004)

ici 

Mon record: 315,8 m


----------



## Macthieu (23 Janvier 2004)

j'ai réussi 588.8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




je t'ai battu


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Janvier 2004)

Toi aussi t'as reçu le mail ...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi 588.8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wahow!!


----------



## Macthieu (23 Janvier 2004)

voici le 588.8 en glissade  





et en plonger j'ai fait 491


----------



## Macthieu (23 Janvier 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'as reçu le mail ...



quel mail??


----------



## iCed (23 Janvier 2004)

une copine me l'a envoyé aussi !
tout le monde connait alors ??? !!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> quel mail??



C'était pour jpmiss, car j'ai reçu ce lien par mail hier (comme beaucoup, vu la tartine d'adresse dans le forward ...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2004)

moi il marque  2147.483 en plongeon


----------



## Macthieu (23 Janvier 2004)

impossible


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> impossible



Alors ya un bug   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ou il a pris de l'EPO mon pingouin


----------



## iCed (23 Janvier 2004)

588 m !!! tout de même ! Vous pensez vraiment que la décompte s'effectue de la même maniere chez nous tous ???
Qui est à l'origine de ce jeu ???
 (321 m de mon côté)


----------



## Macthieu (23 Janvier 2004)

pour me rendre à 588 m, mon bonhomme de neige a pris des stéroïdes


----------



## iCed (23 Janvier 2004)

pour un yéti les steroids c du petit yoko ???
avec son cur tendre ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Bon ok, il est pas tendre ! défendons les pingouins !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> 588 m !!! tout de même ! Vous pensez vraiment que la décompte s'effectue de la même maniere chez nous tous ???
> Qui est à l'origine de ce jeu ???
> (321 m de mon côté)


 en faisant un petit tour par  là tu sauras quil existe une version « aux stéroïdes » du yéti


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Janvier 2004)

On fait moins les malins là, hein


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On fait moins les malins là, hein&amp;#8230;



T'as encore du boulot:



			
				Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> voici le 588.8 en glissade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Janvier 2004)

Euh, je parle de la version sans dopage moi (celle ou tu as fait un minable 315 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iCed (27 Janvier 2004)

Je m'excuse, mais j'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour moi, donc si au lieu de me refiller l'adresse d'un site on pouvait me refiler l'adresse de la verion doppée du pingouin-balle de base-ball, ça serait sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, voilà un site où les pingouins sont encores pris comme cobailles...
Le site 
	
 

Créons un CDP : Comité de Défense des Pingouins !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai fait 2500.

Sans rire.


----------



## Macthieu (27 Janvier 2004)




----------



## iMax (27 Janvier 2004)

'tain, tu fais comment pour faire 588.8, Mathieu ? C'est quoi ton truc ?


----------



## iMax (27 Janvier 2004)

Zut, le lien est cassé...


----------



## Philito (27 Janvier 2004)

Ben il faudrait trouver ceux qui ont modifie le flash et mis en ligne, dites il est ou... car mac4ever, celui qui me trouve un forum plus lent que celui la, il gagne un G5... c est n importe quoi....


----------



## Macthieu (27 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, tu fais comment pour faire 588.8, Mathieu ? C'est quoi ton truc ?



mon truc c'est des stéroides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







voici le  site où on peut battre des records de distance.

En allant sur d'autre forums, j'ai pu remarqué que la distance maximale atteint en vol planné est de 593,5 m et en planté est de 493,5 m.

Ces 2 distances ne sont pas encore battu


----------



## iMax (27 Janvier 2004)

575.8


----------



## iCed (28 Janvier 2004)

une version sans dopage en plein écran  ici !!! 

Si quelqu'un connaît l'histoire de ce fabuleux petit jeu, merci !!!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

Tiens pour changer on pourrait faire le concours de celui qui va le moins loins tout en restant &gt; 0 (c'est vachement dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

j'ai fait 69.2 m


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Janvier 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

Beau travail


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2004)

Et qu'en disent Brigitte Bardot (j'espère que vous savez ce que c'est qu'un bardot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et l'association de sauvegarde des nains de jardin.

Il y a des pétitions qui se perdent


----------



## Macthieu (28 Janvier 2004)

je ne sais pas c'est quoi un bardot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca n'a pas encore traversé l'océan


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

lancé du pingou attérissage en piqué &gt;&gt; 492.5


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour changer on pourrait faire le concours de celui qui va le moins loins tout en restant &gt; 0 (c'est vachement dur
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lancé du pingou &gt;&gt; glissade jusqu'à 166 m


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

*588.8*  arrivée en glissade


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas c'est quoi un bardot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un âne + une jument = un(e) mule(t) 
Un cheval + une ânesse = un bardot


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est l'occasion de faire de la pub pour "le" dictionnaire, le TLF alias  Trésor de la langue française


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

j'ai fait 12543 mètres.

Qui dit mieux ?

Ou plus con ? (normalement vous devriez y arriver !)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui dit mieux ?



mieux


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

t'es trop fort toi !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop fort toi !



je sais


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

Tu ne sais rien du tout...

Va déjà me nettoyer cette vilaine peau !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

2 references cinematographiques aujourd'hui:

Pulp Fiction
et maintenant c'est arrivé pres de chez vous...

Monsieur est un expert!


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pulp Fiction



-&gt; Tarantino


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est déjà bien de les remarquer...

J'en ai bien d'autres, mais faut trouver avec qui les partager...


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> -&gt; Tarantino



-&gt; Kill BIll


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> -&gt; Kill BIll



-&gt; Uma Thurman


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

imax ==&gt; casse burnes


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà bien de les remarquer...
> 
> J'en ai bien d'autres, mais faut trouver avec qui les partager...



Tu es demasqué Henri Chapier!


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> imax ==&gt; casse burnes



Sonnyboy -&gt; *censuré*


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

L'a morflé...ça devrait faire réfléchir !!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'a morflé...ça devrait faire réfléchir !!



Vous avez la meme estheticienne?


----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> voici le 588.8 en glissade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Le planté de pingouin :_ *492,9* 





_Le glissé de pingouin :_ *593,5*


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

Je n'ai pas d'esthéticienne...

Voir signature.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas d'esthéticienne...



Ah c'est pour ca!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

voilà c'est pour ça...

allez file..


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> allez file..



C'est dans quoi ca deja?

J'avoue que je maitrise mal la filmographie de Max Pecas...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Le glissé de pingouin :_ *593,5*



'tain comment on fait des captures d'ecran sur un 'tain de pécé???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai aussi réussi le 593.5!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2004)

Je crois que tu fais Impr Ecran puis Ctrl-V dans un nouveau doc Paint, mais bon, y a peut-être plus simple.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

Qulles bouses ces pécés quand meme!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2004)

Oui, mais est-ce que ça marche au moins ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

J'en sais rien j'ai eu la flemme d'essayer


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2004)

'Tain, plus fainéant que moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je suis sur un PC aussi mais j'avais pas envie de perdre 2 secondes à lancer Paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Après vérification, ça marche avec Paint, mais c'est long et tu peux faire qu'une photo d'écran à la fois


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, plus fainéant que moi !


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi réussi le 593.5!



J'ai rien vu moi...


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien j'ai eu la flemme d'essayer



Kesnanaafout'... Tu prends ma copie d'écran !!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Kesnanaafout'... Tu prends ma copie d'écran !!


----------



## nologo (30 Janvier 2004)

Faites gaffe au tilt du jeu!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien vu moi...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Kesnanaafout'... Tu prends ma copie d'écran !!



Ben oui mais comme j'ai pas non plus de client ftp sur ce 'tain de pécé il aurait fallu que je link ton image et alors la avec les vicieux tatillons qui trainent pas ici je me serais fait traité de tricheur


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

nologo a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe au tilt du jeu!!!!!











L'a morflé...ça devrait faire réfléchir !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais comme j'ai pas non plus de client ftp sur ce 'tain de pécé il aurait fallu que je link ton image et alors la avec les vicieux tatillons qui trainent pas ici je me serais fait traité de tricheur



Ça, je les entends déjà dire :_ouais, jpmiss, c'est encore un pseudo à la con de nato, y fait chier, sera bientôt pire que la GRIB celui-là !!_


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça, je les entends déjà dire :_ouais, jpmiss, c'est encore un pseudo à la con de nato, y fait chier, sera bientôt pire que la GRIB celui-là !!_



En tous cas je trouve que ca le fait plus que 'tanplan


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas je trouve que ca le fait plus que 'tanplan



Finalement, tu as bien fait de pas prendre ma copie d'écran !!


----------



## McBuffy (10 Février 2004)

Les chats c'est pas toujours gentils
(suffit d'appuyer plein de fois sur les flèches gauche et droite, et espace pour règler la hauteur avant la ligne blanche)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça, je les entends déjà dire :_ouais, jpmiss, c'est encore un pseudo à la con de nato, y fait chier, sera bientôt pire que la GRIB celui-là !!_



certains ont même pensé que c'était moi


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> certains ont même pensé que c'était moi



Dommage que j'ai plus les photos de MacGéLand: on y voyait tres nettement que je suis beaucoup plus beau que toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que j'ai plus les photos de MacGéLand: on y voyait tres nettement que je suis beaucoup plus beau que toi



Oui mais ça c'est parce que c'est toi qui faisait la fille


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ça c'est parce que c'est toi qui faisait la fille



Ca va pas faire plaisir a prerima d'apprendre qu'elle faisait le caniche nain


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas faire plaisir a prerima d'apprendre qu'elle faisait le caniche nain












_le coup bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2004)

Deux nouvelles versions du jeu, la première et la seconde, «Penguin longshot».


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

3441 sur le deuxième


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2004)

43,5 avec le deuxième !
Vous allez avoir du mal à faire moins


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2004)

Le premier est vraiment excellent!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (Total 468.2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Avec le second j'ai cru un moment avoir satellisé le pingouin tellement il a mis du temps a redescendre


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2004)

3458.5


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

bravo


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 43,5 avec le deuxième !
> Vous allez avoir du mal à faire moins



22,5


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 43,5 avec le deuxième !
> Vous allez avoir du mal à faire moins





			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> 22,5



tu disais ? 






OWNED !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le premier est vraiment excellent!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



511


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

22474,1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour le 2

et 22,1 pour le deuxième aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




grillé le lex666


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2004)

22m gagné


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> 22474,1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prouve le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ve voir le screenshot le gribs


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

je vais pas remplir mon espace disk pour ça avec des screenchots.... 

et pis sur la distance la plus courte j'ai gagné..... le 22474,1 est un bug... le pingouin était a zero au pieds de l'ours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vala


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et pis sur la distance la plus courte j'ai gagné....



nan


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

si


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et pis sur la distance la plus courte j'ai gagné
> 
> vala



nan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I OWN YOU !


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> nan




eeeeeettttt si

la plus longue distance tout en faisant la plus courte en même temps c'est moi et personne d'autre.... z'êtes nazes et définitivement grilmlés


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

nan toi t hors concours ...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> eeeeeettttt si
> 
> la plus longue distance tout en faisant la plus courte en même temps c'est moi et personne d'autre.... z'êtes nazes et définitivement grilmlés



Tiens, je viens d'égaliser...


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens d'égaliser...








tien c marrant moi aussi


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Février 2004)

Et le 1er ? J'ai fait 475 mais j'ai pb avec mon serveur ftp , faut me croire sur parole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Qq'un a déja mis un pinguin ds le 1000 ?


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

sur le jeux avec la cible =&gt; 538.4 et meilleur lancé a 94.5


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Février 2004)

Hum je voulais dire  *5*75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il faut tjs me croire sur parole.


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Février 2004)

575,*6* ! (vraiment cette fois








 )  

Mon serveur était en panne momentanée : 






J'ai même eu le copyright


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens d'égaliser...



Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Par contre WebO m'a piqué ma photo d'écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si si, regardez les URL des images, c'est la même).


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> (...) Par contre WebO m'a piqué ma photo d'écran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le genre gonflé t'es fort toi...


----------



## nologo (13 Février 2004)

Nouveau record: 3551.1


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Février 2004)

Heureusement qu'il y a Mac4Ever, hein ? ;-)


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Mac4Ever


Pas de gros mots SVP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre gonflé t'es fort toi...


T'oses encore te montrer après ça toi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

3621.7 Yes


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Février 2004)

Et le tir aux pig.. aux pinguins vous plaît pas ou c'est trop compliqué pr vous ? Pourtant faut autant réfléchir


----------



## iMax (13 Février 2004)

Pour les suisses:

Vous avez entendu que Jean-Olivier Pain en a parlé hier dans la capsule multimédia ?


----------



## iMax (13 Février 2004)

3561.5


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

Tir aux pings 674,4   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: J'ai les captures d'écran


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2004)

3629.5


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

Hé bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On va pouvoir monter une équipe MacG de smacheurs de pings


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2004)

ou à la  corbeille (faut mâter le highscore)


----------



## iMax (13 Février 2004)

Un petit lien pour écouter la Capsule Multimedia ici





Ça commence à 2 min 20


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ou à la  corbeille (faut mâter le highscore)


3500 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a moyen de cheater ?


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> 575,*6* ! (vraiment cette fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



587.3 meilleur lancé a 93.8


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

609.7


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tir aux pings 674,4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben vivement les captures d'écran pour te sacrer (provisoirement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*KingOfZePinguinShooting* 

je pense que le Max est de 800 ou 900. ya de la marge.


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ou à la  corbeille (faut mâter le highscore)



Warf. 3508 d'affilé. A raison de 1 panier ttes les 1,5 sec, sa fait ...  1h15 de boulettes sans s'arréter.


----------



## Blogiver (13 Février 2004)

Même la  presse en parle


----------



## Malkovitch (14 Février 2004)




----------



## iMax (14 Février 2004)

J'vous explose tous


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

tricheur :\


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'vous explose tous



Excellent!!


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'vous explose tous





p'tit joueur


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

Vous êtes priés de laisser les plages de Mars propres


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tit joueur



Mouarfff!!! Trop bon


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

Je l'ai toujours pas vu retomber


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai toujours pas vu retomber





Global est un grand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 très grand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'achète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Preums


----------



## casimir (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai toujours pas vu retomber








je vais toutes les mettre sur orbite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

si çà pouvait être définitif ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> si çà pouvait être définitif ...



Je l'ai toujours pas vu s'écraser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai toujours pas vu s'écraser



T'es sur ? Plus d'une fois il s'est écrasé.. malheureusement pas longtemps Mackie lui fait faire des ricochets


----------



## casimir (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai toujours pas vu s'écraser



fait gaffe a ton ©


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe a ton ©





> xxxxxx a débannis Uid 'casimir (Nom affiché 'casimir')'


----------



## casimir (18 Février 2004)

dans ton © la balayette


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> dans ton © la balayette



Tu passes faire le ménage ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu passes faire le ménage ?



C'est dingue ce qu'on peux faire aujourd'hui avec son ©


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2004)

Voici la version russe.


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici la version russe.


390 et 251 en planté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2004)

&gt;&gt;&gt; quand la MGZ s'en mêle&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2004)

http://www.astercity.net/~jackal/pingu/pinguextreme.html

tous les pingus

essayer le pingu extrême hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps:désolé j'i donné la mauvaise adresse, je manie mal le copy-paste ce matin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2004)

438,7 en longueur !


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> essayer le pingu extrême hé hé


537


----------



## emynona (25 Février 2004)

Trop bon !
Pour ma part j'ai fais un malheureux score ... 942,4 au PinguExtreme ...pas trop insisté non plus faut dire ...alors que j'imagine bien les Slug et autres consorts s'acharner dessus .. lol


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2004)

917 m avec 7 mines


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2004)

919.6


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2004)

5 mines et 979 m


----------



## Alex666 (26 Février 2004)

premmmmssssss !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8 mines pour un record


----------



## kamkil (27 Février 2004)

1007,5!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie témoin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un pote a fait 1096,9 donc on peut aller se rhabiller


----------



## emynona (27 Février 2004)

Auquel t'a fait ce score ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PinguExtreme je suppose ?!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

une patate chaude pour la MGZ çà vous dit ?


----------



## kamkil (27 Février 2004)

emynona a dit:
			
		

> Auquel t'a fait ce score ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment t'as deviné?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> une patate chaude pour la MGZ çà vous dit ?



1150.5, en 7 mines, screen à l'appui... MGZ &amp; M4K rulez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pour les cours du soir, prière de s'adresser à la MGZ_


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> 1150.5, en 7 mines, screen à l'appui... MGZ &amp; M4K rulez
> 
> ...



je te crois pas t'en que tu n'comptes pas les gouttes de sang


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je te crois pas t'en que tu n'comptes pas les gouttes de sang



327.2 litres d'hémoglobine, sans compter les lambeaux qui sont restés accrochés à la massue du yéti


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

6214 m avec  cette version


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 6214 m avec  cette version


2eme tentative 9285.7 m


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2004)

On fait comment pour l'arrêter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mon pingouin rebondit depuis 10 minutes là...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

Faut etre patient


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut etre patient



J'ai arrêté... j'en avais marre d'attendre.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mars 2004)

Il y a un cable qui relie le Mac à la prise murale. Tu tires un coup sec. Le pingouin s'arrêtera.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai arrêté... j'en avais marre d'attendre.











12294.3 m apres environ 15 min de rebon!


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2004)

juste 7003.3


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (15 Mars 2004)

12580,9...


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] 12580,9...



jai toujours un coup de gourdin de retard : 11172,8


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] 12580,9...


12 238,6 = je me rapproche


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

Third part.


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mars 2004)

Génial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Meilleur lancer: 428.39


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 6214 m avec  cette version



12083,4 m il a rebondi pendant une 1/2 heure


----------



## Nephou (20 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Génial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


654,11


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Génial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon record, 479.21... Y a toute une technique à prendre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

Mon record 418,74  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peut mieux faire


----------



## Malkovitch (20 Mars 2004)

Raah sob bave et désespoir.

_302 snif_


----------



## Malkovitch (20 Mars 2004)

341,5 ...

_mon yéti il é tu mu_


----------



## Malkovitch (20 Mars 2004)

bon ça m'énerve.

_mon pinguin ne fait aucun effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2004)

albatros overload


----------



## naas (29 Avril 2004)

vous avez vu les fleurs et les feuilles, mah c'est choli 
(message sans emoticones de nato)


----------



## emynona (29 Avril 2004)

ouaip, y en a même qui poussent sur les panneaux ... lol


----------



## naas (29 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> albatros overload


Message non-édité par supermoquette 
Message édité par supermoquette (29/04/2004 13:43) 

bah


----------

